# New to fancy again



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Its been many years since I last bred mice some 30+ years to be more precise, I have bred many other animals over the years and have decided to start in the fancy yet again. I hope to have a purpose built mousery in the next 12 months, and use my current space solely as a quaratine area once the mousery and all its fixtures and fittings have been acquired and set up for the comfort of the mice.

Hopefully when mousery is complete I will be joining the NMC and hopefully get to exhibit at some of the northern shows, hope to meet some of you in the future.

Nick


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
I am hoping to show at all the southern shows next year.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, Nick.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Helo and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Nick 

Member of the NMC here. Were you an NMC member when you had mice before, 30 years ago?
What mice were you hoping to breed?

Fantastic to hear you're thinking of joining the club!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome! (back,lol)


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Woodwitch,

To answer your questions, no I was not a member of NMC before did not even know it even existed back then.

As to what mice I am hoping to breed, that is still something I have to decide upon, at the moment I have several colonies all mixed colours, none of which are show stock, but I am drawn to tri colour and of satin coats.

I might even experiment and see if it is possible to do a black and tan broken where the tan replaces the white, not sure if it is even possible, but plan would be to use tri colour and select the ones with minimum white to pair together hopefully eliminating the white altogether.

To all others that have replied many thanks for the warm welcome.

When I get the time will post pics and maybe even do a short video as I build my mousery from the ground up.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Almost a year since joining this great forum and thought I should update my intro as due to the name I use many think I own a pet shop, to put the record straight I do not own or work in a pet shop any more haven`t done for over 15 years, although due to a friend having a pet shop am still able to buy things at trade prices.

The bulk of my current stock are PEW and are bred for feeder mice to help offset the cost of the show lines, in addition I also have a few lines for pet mice of colours I do not intend to show but currently popular with the area.

Show stock I intend to have tri`s primarily but also have the lines required to produce them in addition to red and still undecided for another colour at this time. Not the easiest of colours to breed for the show bench but am fortunate enough to have the space available to house them, in addition to a separate quarantine room.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Nick are you going to the show in manchester in November ?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I will be going to Manchester in November. Hopefully picking more stock up but not showing.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool I will be able to give you your carrier back then  and have more time to chat


----------

